# Bin ich Opfer der Telefon abzocke?



## Wayne76 (14 Januar 2010)

Hallo, 

Unser Haus verfügte bis vor kurzem über eine ältere Telefonanlage, mit der es nicht möglich war sich Nummern der Anrufer anzeigen zu lassen, bzw. ein Rückruf entgangener Anrufe war auch nicht möglich.

Seit heute verfügen wir allerdings über eben diese Möglichkeit, und nach einem Rückruf meinerseits habe ich die Vermutung direkt in eine Abzocke gelaufen zu sein. 

Zum Geschehen: Die Nummer 091247111111 rief auf dem Haustelefon an. Habe das Gespräch aus skepsis nicht angenommen, war jedoch neugierig und wollte mir die Telefonnummer noch einmal auf das Display rufen um sie in die Suchmaschine eingeben zu können. 

Ungeschickt mit dem neuen Telefon rief ich leider versehentlich die Nummer an. Zu hören war nur ein Brummender Ton. 

Bin ich evtl. Opfer einer Abzocke geworden?

Gruß,


----------



## webwatcher (14 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bin ich Opfer der Telefon abzocke?*

Noch nicht , läuft unter  verdächtige Nummern
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/091/m


> Suspicious Phone Numbers
> *09124*7111111


meist irgendwelche CallCenter mit gefakten = gefälschten Nummern 
Die Vorwahl ist nicht vergeben 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorwahl_09_(Deutschland)


> 09124 (nicht vergeben)


----------

